

Shocco: Literate Programming for the POSIX Shell - jashkenas
http://rtomayko.github.com/shocco/

======
jashkenas
Links to the sister programs, for the curious:

<http://jashkenas.github.com/docco/> (CoffeeScript)

<http://rtomayko.github.com/rocco/> (Ruby)

------
abecedarius
My <http://github.com/darius/tush> has a different take on literate shell
scripts, for a different purpose (quick-and-dirty testing).

------
mkramlich
love the name

